
Ask HN: Why does Oracle worry the Java community? - elamje
Almost every conversation I see on HN about Java&#x2F;JVM includes some comment about how the future is uncertain with Java.<p>I have done a bit of research, but I keep finding conflicting information.<p>How exactly does Oracle worry Java users and companies? Is the licensing really messed up?
======
jryan49
Oracle's history as a company. Oracle suing Google over duplicating Java APIs.
In reality though, they have moved Java much further than Sun has after it got
stuck on 6, and merged the closed JVM with OpenJDK. They did pull a "if you
don't switch to OpenJDK we'll charge you boat loads of money to use our JVM
with LTS support" when they finished the merge though.

------
umen
What do you think will be with Java 10 years from now?

